# 457 application lodged Australia



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Finally got all the paperwork required for 457 visa so the application has gone in on 10th Feb just a waiting game now. Australia house are saying there taking a month at the moment.

Biz


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Bizbomb

I applied for my 457 on Monday 13th, my agent advised that the last one she done only took a week so I got my fingers crossed for next week.

The agent applied for the nomination and the visa at the same time, all my documents were in place including children's medicals. She believes once the nomination is done the agent will look straight at the visa and if all is complete then she will grant the visa.

Keep us updated on yours and I will with mine.

My job will be in Perth but company head office is in Sydney so application has gone in there.

Rgds

Andy


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Andy,

I spoke to Australian house a couple of weeks ago they said anything upto a month from lodging so fingers crossed we've spent so long now getting paperwork ready for it that we feel in limbo . Our agent isn't exactly quick to respond either. Have you got a TRN number?

We will be moving to Canberra. Are you excited?

Same to you keep me posted 

Bizbomb


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Canberra is much better than Perth. IMHO. 
While it is a TINY town. It is very close to Sydney with its absolutely fantastic night life, attractions and beaches. Other NSW spots are close as well $69 ticket to Byron bay (what a great place!! A must to visit) and about 4-5 hour drive to Jervis bay or Helensburgh. Both are beautiful. Melbourne is also about $70 plane ticket away with great shopping. 
While Perth is much bigger it is a bloody far away! Costs you at least $170 to visit any other state, and it is as boring as Canberra with no option to visit bustling Sydney or Melb.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi naoto,

Thanks for that, that's good feedback where are you living? We have family in Perth & friends in Melbourne.

The flights are a good price my husband is from Dublin so we visit there often & sometimes those flights are expensive.

Bizbomb


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Bizbomb

For some strange reason the agent has refused to give the TRN number so I have asked my company to get it from her. She says she had a bad experience when she gave one out a few yrs ago.

We are very excited and I carnt wait to book them plane tickets  although not sure who we will fly with as we have two young children.

Rgds

Andy


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Andy,

I asked my agent too & they said there no good they don't update them??? Seems a bit weird because if they need any extra info you can scan & link through the TRN number.

I've only looked at quantas & virgin so far our sponsor is paying for flights from Sydney to Canberra. 

Do you have any family or friends out there?

Bizbomb


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

I started in Perth, got so bored with the city I moved to Sydney (via Adelaide..... Long story ). Best decision I ever made. These two cities are world apart. NSW ( and ACT) are very central to everything Australia. It costs you a value of good dinner to visit anywhere from Gold coast and barrier reef to Melbourne. Not mentioning local attractions like Sydney, Blue mountains, port Macquarie. Obviously it depends on your situation. You have kids? Well take them to Lunapark or Movie World, Wet'n'wild. You will not find these in Perth, or anywhere near Perth. 
Sydney is great when it comes to places to visit, entertainment , food, endless festivals (wine/food/sydney/NYE/The Fringe/ moonlight/ chinese NY and so on) and beaches. 
Canberra is great with everything involving money (salaries, rents, food etc). Oh if you are a fan of exhibitions it is either Sydney or Melbourne + occasionally Canberra (Picasso in Sydney right now, Italian renaissance in Canberra). 

While if you are in Perth, you are in Perth. And that basically it. It is like being in another country. Oh forget the $300 tickets to Bali or circa $180 tickets to NZ. On a plus side it is probably cheaper to visit antarctica from Perth, so if you or your family are fans of Happy Feet you are missing again. 

To be fair, Perth is in absolute boom due to mining now. So the prices are going up, but so is the pay. NSW and QLD just discovered coal seam gas deposits worth trillions of dollars, so the future looks positive for all states. And since Canberra sucks taxes of all of the above, it seems to be a safe heaven.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

For flight from Dublin try Emirates or Lufthansa. They were the cheapest at my times (3 years ago) and with few stopovers to Sydney. Emirates used to go Dublin-Dubai-Sydney. With 9 hours stop in Dubai (free 5 star hotel and meal provided).


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi naoto,

We will be flying from uk probably heathrow or Gatwick as that's where we live at the moment.

Bizbomb


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi naoto,

That's great info thanks keep it coming. No kids just my husband and myself & my cat lol so all round a good move do you reckon?
Where are you originally from?

Bizbomb


----------



## stecolker (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Bizbomb,

I applied for my 457 visa on 3rd February and it was issued (on a saturday) on 11th February!

Was really quick and wasn't expecting it! Think it depends on whether they class you as a high or low risk passport holder.

Good luck with it all


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi stecolker,

Omg that's quick!!! Panic stations lol when are you planning on going? 

What would be the risks with the passport??

Bizbomb


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the risk is to do with the country your from, as your from the uk you should be a low risk


----------



## stecolker (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah sorry, I didn't make that clear. There's a list of low risk and high risk countries. Low risk tend to be a lot of the EU countries

Flights booked for 19th march! Scary stuff!

How about you?


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure depends when visa is granted but I have to give month notice for work & to my landlord so could be April time. Which part are you going to? 

My husband is Irish so his passport is Irish would that be a risk?


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Stecolker who did you book your flights with?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Not at all Bizbomb, Ireland is a low risk country.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for that! Naoto


----------



## stecolker (Feb 17, 2012)

Am going to Sydney. Booked flights through BA, luckily been saving air miles for a few years, so thats helped loads with the cost.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Do BA give extra baggage allowance if you travel one way only?


----------



## stecolker (Feb 17, 2012)

Not sure - don't think they do unfortunately!

The airmiles have let me book 1st class for the portion to Hong Kong, so that gives us 3 bags (upto to 35kg each) so its worked out very well. Other wise it's only 1 bag each, or pay for excess baggage


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

That's great thanks guys. We're under a bit of pressure now as my landlord has just given us 2 months notice as she's selling up so were in a dilemma if we don't here about the visa before 20th April we will have to find somewhere else to live which means signing into a 6 months contract.

Bizbimb


----------



## stecolker (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh I'm sure you will hear before then! Even with the longest delays you would hear before then. Do you need to have medicals?


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

No one has asked or mentioned about medicals so don't know we have had chest X-rays done which cost £95 each then told by agent we don't need them but we got them just incase.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Only need medicals on a 457 if you are going to be working with children, you will hear about visa within 2 weeks they always say worst case scenario, I'm expecting mine next week. 

Fingers crossed


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks Andy spoke to agent last night regarding our house situation he was going to ring us anyway as they have come back with one question so hopefully that is it.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Fingers crossed Bizbomb.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

And to you Andy keep me posted 

Bizbomb


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Bizbomb,

My agent just emailed my 457 is in, only took 4 days 

why did I check my emails tonight, not going to sleep now.

Andy


----------



## stecolker (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations andy!


----------



## cutenice62 (Jan 18, 2012)

waoo....what a great source of information. thanks naoto, i was planning for perth but now i have changed my mind for sydney. WHat about IT prospect there?


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow that's quick congrats hope you got some sleep lol all the best in your new life down under.

Bizbomb


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Just rang Australian house to check to see if application has gone in as agent doesn't fill me with confidence to find that the sponsor application has gone in & been approved but our application has not gone in yet. Very frustrating considering we were told they'd both been put in together on the 10th Feb & we were told they have come back with one question from our application. Urgent call to agent I think.

Bizbomb


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

That's shocking, hope all goes well mate.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Me too been emailing the agent they've spoke to the lawyer & the lawyer insists its in but Australian house say as soon as its put on the system it gets a TRN number & there's no TRN number for our application so I've requested a date that it's supposed to of been lodged & a TRN as prove so I can check. Andy did you get any confirmation that's yours was granted?

When you planning on going?

Bizbomb


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

My agent wouldn't give the TRN as she said she had problems with someone a few years ago and the company that was paying were not happy. Will your agent give you the TRN number?

I got a copy of the email confirmation and approval email from the the oz immigration officer.

As both my nomination and application were put in together they were processed on the same day, you would think the same would of happened to yours. What state have yours been lodged in, mine were lodged in NSW.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if they will give us the TRN number but I explained that the lawyers word is not good enough as he told the agent he lodged both applications in the same day so we purely want it just for checking. The agent told me the sponsor was approved in 2 weeks & the nomination was approved in one week. The job is in Canberra but the lawyer is in Brisbane so I'm not sure what state it will be in they don't give me much information I've found out more on this site & just general Internet searching. Sometimes we think it will never happen!! Plus with the added pressure of having to move house by the 20th April. Is your job with the same company you work with in the uk or new company??


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah same company but have to start service again as they want me to resign and restart employment.

The visa should be lodged in the state of your new company's head office. I will be working in Perth but as the business is registered in Sydney that had to apply for the visa in NSW.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

It should be Canberra then. Thanks for all your help Andy


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Any joy yet Bizbomb?


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

andystack said:


> Any joy yet Bizbomb?


Hi Andy, finally got a TRN number last week after a few snotty emails to the agents myhusband rang Australian house on tuesday * they donfirmed our visa was lodged on the 23rd feb so fingers crossed. 

bizbomb


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Bizbomb said:


> Hi Andy, finally got a TRN number last week after a few snotty emails to the agents myhusband rang Australian house on tuesday * they donfirmed our visa was lodged on the 23rd feb so fingers crossed.
> 
> bizbomb


best of luck.

Not sure what these agents are about they are getting good money but they don't want to do anything for it.


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

andystack said:


> best of luck.
> 
> Not sure what these agents are about they are getting good money but they don't want to do anything for it.


thanks. i know i've done more chasing than them just tried the TRN online but says information doesnt match  shame i wanted to keep a eye on it.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Bizbomb said:


> thanks. i know i've done more chasing than them just tried the TRN online but says information doesnt match  shame i wanted to keep a eye on it.


Typical, get on the phone and give em more grief


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

andystack said:


> Typical, get on the phone and give em more grief


Australian house can find it on there system could just be the on line system not working


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey Andy, our visa was granted today 2/3/12 woo hoo


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Fantastic news, now the fun really starts. Happy packing


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheers Andy I know where do we start lol


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

You better start soon as time flys as I found out.

Before you know it you will be on that plane


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Lol true luckily we've already started a few weeks ago cause our landlord gave us notice.


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

The kick up the back side you needed


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Bizbomb said:


> Finally got all the paperwork required for 457 visa so the application has gone in on 10th Feb just a waiting game now. Australia house are saying there taking a month at the moment.
> 
> Biz


We got our 457 last week, it took 4 days!!!!!


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

Congrats morgdots, your visa took the same amount of time as mine, was yours lodged in Sydney?


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Very true Andy lol


----------



## Bizbomb (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats morgdots where you heading too ?


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

Bizbomb said:


> Congrats morgdots where you heading too ?


Hi Bizbomb , we arrived in Darwin 12 days ago  things didn't take long once visas came through


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

andystack said:


> Congrats morgdots, your visa took the same amount of time as mine, was yours lodged in Sydney?


Brisban


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

morgdots said:


> Hi Bizbomb , we arrived in Darwin 12 days ago  things didn't take long once visas came through


How you enjoying it morgdots? We arrived in Perth 4 weeks ago, although it is very early days we believe we have done the right thing


----------



## morgdots (Dec 2, 2011)

andystack said:


> How you enjoying it morgdots? We arrived in Perth 4 weeks ago, although it is very early days we believe we have done the right thing


Well howdy there, sorry it's so long replying to post, we are 12 weeks here now and loving it, I am however this week very thorn and emotional as we have decided to send our eldest son back home to compleat his education, he hasn't settled and he missed too much of the course here , a term and a half and in year 11 that's a lot , besides that everything is falling into place nicely although I am very lonely, it's been one hell of an emotional roller coaster that I feel I need a big scream on but overall I wouldn't change it for the world  how are ye getting on , are you enjoying Perth ? Darwin is so different to the rest of ozz but I love it


----------



## andystack (Aug 17, 2010)

We are enjoying it still 

Wife's mam and dad have been over for three weeks and just gone home so the wife has been emotional, two year old now goes to ore school for 2 days week.

The last 2 weeks have been raining so it makes us feel a little like being back home in a typical English summer.


----------

